# Tractor shed Ideas?



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a CK30 loader tractor and would like to build a shed using rough cut lumber. Needs to be atleast 8ft wide and 12ft long. I don't want a floor in it so that I can move it around some. Any plans or suggestions out there? Thanks, Dutchy


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Dutchy,
Be careful of using rough cut lumber that hasn't been kiln dried. I can't count the number of sheds that have been built here that only lasted a few years because of insect damage to rough cut lumber that wasn't kiln dried. The drying process heats the wood up to a temperature that will kill off the insects, it sets the "pitch" in the wood so the insects won't bother it later on.

Just a thought.

Mark


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's what I built for my horses. Rough 6x6 posts on 12' centers all sitting on a floor frame of 6x6 pressure treated timber sitting on a compacted gravel pad. it's 12' by 24'. If you went 12x12, or 10x12 on pressure treated timber you may be able to pick it up or skid it around. Heck they sell those wheel/axle combinations on the internet all the time, the ones they use for moving mobile homes. You could jack it up and slip the wheels under it if you wanted to move it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TraderMark said:


> Hey Dutchy,
> Be careful of using rough cut lumber that hasn't been kiln dried. I can't count the number of sheds that have been built here that only lasted a few years because of insect damage to rough cut lumber that wasn't kiln dried. The drying process heats the wood up to a temperature that will kill off the insects, it sets the "pitch" in the wood so the insects won't bother it later on.
> 
> Just a thought.
> ...


It also hardens the wood a bit too, making it more insect resistant and it really keeps the wood from going to pretzels as it would dry out normally. Kiln dried.......GOOD! No kiln dry......BAD!:lmao:


----------



## beachnut (Feb 15, 2017)

*Wow*



pogobill said:


> Here's what I built for my horses. Rough 6x6 posts on 12' centers all sitting on a floor frame of 6x6 pressure treated timber sitting on a ed gravel pad. it's 12' by 24'. If you went 12x12, or 10x12 on pressure treated timber you may be able to pick it up or skid it around. Heck they sell those wheel/axle combinations on the internet all the time, the ones they use for moving mobile homes. You could jack it up and slip the wheels under it if you wanted to move it.
> 
> View attachment 30128


Nice shed! It looks like a garage.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I am also looking at putting up a tractor shed this summer. Trying to decide exactly where I'll put it, but I have decided on the design and the theme of the build.
I threw up a wood shed last year, and made it look a little like an old west type building, so I think I'll follow through with that theme. It won't be movable, that's for sure. I'm thinking of building a single wall that will support the back of the roof structure ( I have enough lumber laying around for that) and then stand 6x6 posts in front of it on 12' centers then put a shed / leanto roof from the wall out to the posts. I'm going to try and make it look like an old western storefront with a covered porch area t park under. If I ever need to add more space, I'll stand a few 6x6's out the back of it and throw a roof on that.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> I have a CK30 loader tractor and would like to build a shed using rough cut lumber. Needs to be atleast 8ft wide and 12ft long. I don't want a floor in it so that I can move it around some. Any plans or suggestions out there? Thanks, Dutchy


You are up north. If it is anything like Maine, roughcut will last for ever if you keep it dry and it's closer to full dimension so it is stronger than kiln dried. I have used rough cut spruce, pine, hemlock from a local mill for everything. Keep an eye for carpenter ants and keep the wood off the ground- cement, stones, blocks

Good luck.


----------

